# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Âu >  Du thuyền đẳng cấp 5 sao

## Golden Tours

*Du Thuyền Đẳng Cấp 5* Tham Quan Tây Âu (Pháp – Ý – Tây Ban Nha)*


*ROME – NAPLES – BARCELONA – PROVENCE – NICE – PISA*


*11 ngày – 10 đêm*
*NGÀY 1: TP. HCM – ROME*
21:00: Quý khách tập trung tại sân bay TSN đáp chuyến bay đi Rome. Nghỉ đêm trên máy bay.


*NGÀY 2: ROME (Ăn trưa, tối)
*-    13:15: Đến Rome, làm thủ tục nhập cảnh. Xe và hướng dẫn viên đón đoàn đưa đi tham quan thành phố Rome, thủ đô của nước Ý – nơi đây còn được gọi là “thành phố 7 ngọn đồi”, là trung tâm kinh tế, văn hóa, thương mại và chính trị của Italia: 
•    *Đài phun nước Trevi:* đài phun nước Ba-rốc lớn nhất trong thành phố và đẹp nhất trên thế giới.
*•    Chụp hình Lâu đài cổ thành (Castel Saint Angelo):* đã từng được sử dụng như pháo đài, và lâu đài của Đức Giáo Hoàng, nay là bảo tàng quốc gia triển lãm nhiều cổ vật quý.
•    *Quảng trường Piazza Navona*: quảng trường nổi bật nhất của thời kỳ Ba-rốc ở Rome, với nhiều đài phun nước tuyệt đẹp.
•    *Điện Pantheon*: 
•    *Quảng trường Tây Ban Nha (Spanish Steps).
*-    18:00: Ăn tối, về khách sạn nhận phòng và nghỉ ngơi.


*NGÀY 3: ROME – CẢNG CIVITAVECCHIA (Ăn: phục vụ 24/24 trên du thuyền)
*-    07:00: Ăn sáng tại khách sạn, trả phòng.
-    08:30: Xe đưa Quý khách tham quan:
•    *Bảo tàng Vatican*: 
•    *Đấu trường La Mã Colosseum*: 
•    *Hội trường La Mã*: 
-    12:00: Dùng bữa trưa tại nhà hàng.
-    15:00: Buổi chiều, xe đưa đoàn ra cảng Civitavecchia, Quý khách làm thủ tục lên du thuyền. Trưởng đoàn hướng dẫn Đoàn tham quan con tàu.
-    19:00: Tàu rời bến, đoàn bắt đầu chuyến hải trình 7 ngày khám phá phía Tây Địa Trung Hải trên du thuyền sang trọng bậc nhất Liberty of the Seas.
-    Dùng bữa tối trên du thuyền. Ngắm cảnh đại dương tuyệt đẹp vào đêm, hoặc tự do thưởng thức các hoạt động vui chơi giải trí trên tàu.


*NGÀY 4: CẢNG CAPRI – NAPLES (Ăn: phục vụ 24/24 trên du thuyền)
*-    06:00: Dùng bữa sáng trên tàu.
-    07:00: Tàu cập cảng Capri thuộc thành phố Naples - thành phố lớn nhất ở miền nam nước Ý. Được UNESCO công nhận là Di sản thế giới, Naples chính là quê hương của món bánh pizza nổi tiếng.
-    08:00: Quý khách xuống tàu, xe đưa đoàn đi tham quan AMALFI DRIVE & POMPEII. 
•    *Ngắm núi Vesuvius* từ trên xe – đây là một núi lửa tầng nổi tiếng với lần phun trào vào năm 79 sau Công nguyên đã vùi lấp, phá hủy các thành phố La Mã cổ đại là Pompeii và Herculaneum.
•    *Ngắm khung cảnh tuyệt đẹp khi băng qua cung đường ven biển Amalfi Drive* 
•    *Quý khách có cơ hội quan sát nghệ nhân địa phương tiến hành điêu khắc gỗ* 
•    *Băng ngang qua Positano* – một làng chài xinh đẹp nằm trên một ngọn đồi dốc hướng ra biển. Đây là thành phố biển lãng mạn được chụp ảnh nhiều nhất thế giới.
-    12:00: Dùng bữa trưa tại nhà hàng.
-    13:30: Đến Amalfi – đã từng là hải cảng lớn thời Trung cổ, nay là nơi tập trung resort ven biển nhìn ra vịnh Salerno, tham quan:
•    *Nhà thờ St. Andrew* tọa lạc ở quảng trường chính, nhà thờ được xây dựng vào thế kỷ thứ IX với phong cách kiến trúc kết hợp từ Byzantine, gothic và ba-rốc.
•    *Quảng trường Vương cung thánh đường (Piazza del Duomo),* các cửa hàng và boutique…
-    15:00: Xe tiếp tục di chuyển để đến với Pompeii, trên đường đi băng qua đô thị Vietri sul Mare xinh đẹp.
•    *Tham quan Pompeii* – 
-    16:30: Trở về cảng Capri, trên đường đi dừng tại một xưởng đồ trang sức đá chạm (nếu còn thời gian), Quý khách có cơ hội quan sát các nghệ nhân địa phương tạo ra những vật phẩm đẹp.
-    17:30: Đoàn quay về tàu, tàu nhổ neo đi tiếp.  Dùng bữa tối trên du thuyền. Ngắm cảnh đại dương tuyệt đẹp vào đêm, hoặc tự do thưởng thức các hoạt động vui chơi giải trí trên tàu.


*NGÀY 5: TẬN HƯỞNG CÁC HOẠT ĐỘNG GIẢI TRÍ TRÊN DU THUYỀN (Ăn: phục vụ 24/24 trên du thuyền)*
Nguyên ngày Qúy khách tự do trong khi tàu di chuyển từ Naples đến Barcelona, tận hưởng các dịch vụ: bơi, spa, massage, dancing, xem các show biểu diễn trên tàu, café, bar, club, trung tâm mua sắm,…


*NGÀY 6: BARCELONA, TÂY BAN NHA (Ăn: phục vụ 24/24 trên du thuyền)
*-     Dùng điểm tâm trên tàu.
-     06:00: Tàu cập cảng thành phố Barcelona – thành phố vốn nổi tiếng với những tòa biệt thự, lâu đài, nhà thờ… bằng đá, mang đậm phong cách kiến trúc thời Phục hưng.
-     06:30: Quý khách xuống tàu, lên xe tham quan:
•    *Thánh đường Sagrada Familia* – được đánh giá là công trình đẹp nhất do kiến trúc sư nổi tiếng thế giới Antonio Gaudi thiết kế, nhà thờ là điểm nhấn du lịch của thành phố Barcelona.
•    *Công viên Guell (Parque Guell)* được liệt kê trong danh sách các di sản thế giới của UNESCO, đó là một khu vườn đầy tươi sáng và là một kiến trúc ít lập dị được thiết kế bởi kiến trúc sư nổi tiếng Antoni Gaudi.
•    *Chụp hình Pháo đài Montjuich* nằm trên đồi trung tâm thành phố Barcelona.
•    *Công viên Montjuich, chụp hình sân vận động Olympic
*-    16:00: Đoàn quay về tàu. Ăn tối trên tàu. Ngắm cảnh đại dương tuyệt đẹp, hoặc tự do thưởng thức các hoạt động vui chơi giải trí trên tàu.


*NGÀY 7: CẢNG MARSEILLES – PROVENCE, PHÁP (Ăn: phục vụ 24/24 trên du thuyền)
*-    07:00: Ăn sáng trên du thuyền.
-    09:00: Tàu cập cảng Marseilles – thành phố hải cảng lâu đời ở miền Nam nước Pháp.
-    09:30: Quý khách xuống tàu, lên xe tham quan:
•    *Nhà thờ Đức Bà Bảo Vệ (Notre-Dame de la Garde),* tọa lạc trên ngọn đồi cao gần 162m, là biểu tượng của thành phố Marseille.  Trên đỉnh tháp chuông nhà thờ là tượng đức mẹ bồng chúa Bonne Mère cao 9,7 m được dát vàng sáng lấp lánh. 
•    *Ngắm con đường bờ biển Kennedy Corniche Road* với những ngôi nhà, biệt thự, dinh thự lộng lẫy.
•    *Ngắm Lâu đài If (Chateau D’If )* từ trên xe – pháo đài nằm trên đảo If, hòn đảo nhỏ nhất trong quần đảo Frioul nằm trong Địa Trung Hải với khoảng cách một dặm ngoài khơi vịnh Marseille ở đông nam nước Pháp.
•    *Chụp ảnh những hòn đảo xinh đẹp bảo vệ lối vào Marseille.
*•    *Lâu đài nước Longchamp Palace*: sản phẩm nghệ thuật nhằm tôn vinh nguồn nước, ca ngợi con kênh đào dẫn nước từ sông Durance vào thành phố Marseille. Lâu đài được xây theo hình bán nguyệt, với những hàng cột tráng lệ và đài phun nước đồ sộ.
•    *Hải cảng cổ Vieux Port*: hải cảng lâu đời nhất của Marseille và cũng là trung tâm lịch sử - văn hóa của thành phố, đây là điểm nhấn của thành phố với bến thuyền tấp nập.
•    *Dạo quanh hải cảng, ngắm các pháo đài quân sự St. John và St. Nicholas, Town Hall*.
•    *Tự do shopping* (nếu còn thời gian).
17:00: Đoàn quay về tàu, tàu nhổ neo đi tiếp. Dùng bữa trưa và tối trên du thuyền. Ngắm cảnh đại dương tuyệt đẹp, hoặc tự do thưởng thức các hoạt động vui chơi giải trí trên tàu.


*NGÀY 8: CẢNG VILLEFRANCHE – NICE, PHÁP  (Ăn: phục vụ 24/24 trên du thuyền)
*-     06:00: Dùng bữa sáng trên du thuyền.
-     07:00: Tàu cập cảng Villefranche thuộc thành phố Nice – thành phố du lịch lớn thứ hai của Pháp nằm trên bờ Địa Trung Hải, được mệnh danh là “nữ hoàng của vùng Côte d"Azur”.
-     07:30: Quý khách xuống tàu, tham quan EZE, NICE & MONACO
-     Xe chạy dọc theo đường Lower Corniche để đến với Nice. Tham quan:
•    *Con đường Promenade des Anglais (đường đi dạo của người Anh)* – dài khoảng 6km chạy dọc theo bờ biển với những khách sạn sang trọng.
•    *Tản bộ, tự do mua sắm, khám phá bờ biển hoặc khu phố cổ và Quảng trường Massena*.
-    Đoàn lên xe và tiếp tục khởi hành đến làng cổ Eze nằm trên núi (ở độ cao 420m so với mực nước biển). Đến nơi, tham quan:
•    *Khu vườn Jardin Exotique* dưới chân lâu đài nằm trên đỉnh núi với nhiều bức tượng thiếu nữ và nhiều loài hoa, đặc biệt là các loại cây xương rồng khác nhau. Chiêm ngưỡng toàn cảnh cảng Villefranche và Beaulieu tuyệt đẹp.
•    *Những ngôi nhà bằng đá cổ xưa và duyên dáng*
•    *Tự do mua sắm ở các cửa tiệm, tiệm quà lưu niệm, hoặc mua các loại nước hoa ở cửa hàng nước hoa Fragonard.
*-    12:00: Dùng bữa trưa tại nhà hàng.
-    13:30: Đoàn lên xe để đến với công quốc Monaco phồn thịnh – phần lãnh thổ tự trị đặc biệt nằm trong lòng nước Pháp, được mệnh danh là “đất nước của những triệu phú” hoặc “vương quốc cờ bạc của Châu Âu”. Tản bộ tham quan:
•    *Rock of Monaco*, thành phố có tường cổ bao quanh nhìn ra biển
•    *Chụp hình bên ngoài Bảo tàng Hải dương học, nhà thờ Monaco* – nơi an nghỉ cuối cùng của công nương Grace Kelly - vợ của thái tử Monaco Rainier III, và Cung điện hoàng gia Monaco.
-    Quay về xe và di chuyển đến Monte Carlo dọc theo một phần của đường đua xe Grand Prix nổi tiếng thế giới. Đến nơi, tham quan:
•    *Quảng trường Sòng bạc* (Place du Casino)
•    *Tự do shopping*, khám phá những danh thắng nổi tiếng tại đây, hoặc thử vận may ở Grand Casino (phí vào cửa tự túc là 300.000 VNĐ – 500.000VNĐ/khách)
-    18:00: Đoàn quay về tàu, tàu nhổ neo đi tiếp.  Dùng bữa tối trên du thuyền. Ngắm cảnh đại dương tuyệt đẹp vào đêm, hoặc tự do thưởng thức các hoạt động vui chơi giải trí trên tàu.


*NGÀY 9: CẢNG LA SPEZIA – PISA (Ăn: phục vụ 24/24 trên du thuyền)
*-     07:00: Dùng bữa sáng trên du thuyền.
-     07:00: Tàu cập thành phố cảng La Spezia được bao bọc bởi khung cảnh ngoạn mục của vùng Tuscany trù phú và xinh đẹp.
-     07:30: Quý khách xuống tàu, tham quan PANORAMIC PISA
-     Đoàn lên xe khởi hành đến với Công viên bảo tồn quốc gia San Rossore.
-     Từ đây đoàn lên xuồng máy và tận hưởng chuyến đi thuyền dọc sông Arno, chiêm ngưỡng các điểm tham quan chính của khu trung tâm lịch sử Pisa. Thưởng thức kem galeto của Ý nổi tiếng trên thuyền (chi phí tự túc).
-     Sau đó đoàn lên bờ, di chuyển bằng xe điện để đến với Quảng trường lịch sử Field of Miracles – một trong những trung tâm chính của nghệ thuật thời Trung cổ trên thế giới. Tham quan:
•    *Tháp nghiêng Pisa, Thánh đường Santa Maria Assunta và Nhà rửa tội Thánh John* tọa lạc ở Quảng trường Field of Miracles (tham quan chụp hình ở bên ngoài).
•    *Tự do mua sắm ở các cửa hàng lưu niệm tại đây.
*-    17:00: Lên xe điện trở về Công viên bảo tồn quốc gia San Rossore. Khởi hành trở về cảng La Spezia.
-    19:00: Tàu rời bến, di chuyển về Rome. Dùng bữa tối trên du thuyền. Ngắm cảnh đại dương tuyệt đẹp vào đêm, hoặc tự do thưởng thức các hoạt động vui chơi giải trí trên tàu.


*NGÀY 10: CẢNG CIVITAVECCHIA, ROME – VIỆT NAM (Ăn sáng trên du thuyền)*
-    06:00: Dùng điểm tâm trên du thuyền.
-    07:00: Làm thủ tục rời thuyền, xe đưa Đoàn ra sân bay đáp chuyến bay về Việt Nam. Nghỉ đêm trên máy bay. 


*NGÀY 11: TP. HỒ CHÍ MINH*
Đến sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất, kết thúc chuyến đi. Chia tay và hẹn gặp lại


*Giá Tour:  VNĐ/khách*
*81.100.000 VNĐ (dịch vụ) + 11.400.000 VNĐ (thuế hàng không) = 92.500.000 VNĐ*
*(Áp dụng cho đoàn 15 khách trở lên)*

*Bao gồm:*
-    Vé máy bay như chương trình SGN – ROME – SGN
-    Phí an ninh sân bay, phí xăng dầu, thuế phi trường: 11.400.000 VNĐ/khách (có thể thay đổi lúc xuất vé).
-    Lệ phí visa Châu Âu.
-    Khách sạn 4 sao ở Rome (phòng đôi hoặc phòng ba vì lý do giới tính).
-    Dịch vụ trên du thuyền 5* Liberty of the Seas bao gồm: 07 đêm nghỉ tại phòng Interior Stateroom/ 02 khách/ phòng, các bữa ăn chính, một số thức uống và các dịch vụ vui chơi giải trí trên tàu (nhạc sống, các show giải trí, khiêu vũ, hồ bơi, spa, massage, sauna, disco, phòng gym, khu công viên nước, khu lướt sóng, khu vui chơi dream work, sân golf mini,…).
-    Ăn uống, tham quan, xe vận chuyển máy lạnh, đời mới theo chương trình.
-    Hướng dẫn viên đi từ Việt Nam kinh nghiệm, nhiệt tình.
-    Bảo hiểm du lịch. Mức bồi thường tối đa 1.050.000.000VNĐ/ trường hợp khách dưới 65 tuổi và 525.000.000VNĐ/ trường hợp khách từ 65 tuổi trở lên). Tất cả các vấn đề liên quan đến bảo hiểm do công ty bảo hiểm chịu trách nhiệm và chi trả.
-    Quà tặng của Golden Tours: nón, balô cần đẩy, bao da hộ chiếu, các vật dụng cá nhân (bàn chải đánh răng, kem đánh răng, sửa tắm, lipice,…).


*Không bao gồm:*
-    Hộ chiếu (còn giá trị ít nhất 06 tháng tính đến ngày về VN)
-    Phụ thu phòng đơn ở Rome: 1.000.000 VNĐ/khách/ 1 đêm
-    Tiền tip cho hướng dẫn viên, nhà hàng, khách sạn, phục vụ trên thuyền, và tài xế địa phương.
-    Dùng bữa tại các nhà hàng đặc biệt trên tàu (Giovanni’s Table, Porttofino, Chops Grill,…), thuyên chuyển sang tàu khác (trừ trường hợp ngoại lệ), thức uống khác (rượu, bia), điện thoại, internet.
-    Tham quan ngoài chương trình, chi phí cá nhân, hành lý quá cước, giặt ủi,…
-    Phụ thu phí xăng dầu tăng tại thời điểm xuất vé (nếu có).
-    Đối với khách Việt Kiều Visa Việt Nam (01 lần) phải làm visa nhập cảnh lại Việt Nam 735.000VNĐ/khách (lấy tại cửa khẩu Tân Sơn Nhất có giá trị 01 tháng/01 lần)



*Điều khoản về đặt cọc, thanh toán và hủy phạt:*
1.    Mỗi Quý khách đặt cọc: 12.000.000 VNĐ đối với chương trình 7 đêm trên du thuyền ngay khi đặt chỗ.
2.    Quý khách thanh toán số tiền còn lại trước ngày khởi hành tối thiểu 75 ngày, hoặc 90 ngày.
3.    Trong trường hợp Quý khách tự ý hủy chuyến đi, chi phí hủy dịch vụ được tính như sau:
-    Hủy trước 75 ngày trước chuyến đi         : mất cọc
-    Trước ngày khởi hành 30 - 74 ngày        : phí hủy 50%/ khách 
-    Trước ngày khởi hành 15 – 29 ngày       : phí hủy 75%/ khách.
-    Trước ngày khởi hành 14 ngày               : phí hủy 100%/ khách.




*Ghi chú:*

-    Trường hợp không được cấp visa, Quý khách vẫn đóng 4.000.000 VNĐ/khách (phí visa, phí thư mời, bảo lãnh, dịch thuật và phí dịch vụ)
-    Nếu muốn nâng cấp ở Ocean View 07 đêm trên du thuyền, phụ thu: 12.000.000 VNĐ/khách
-    Nếu đoàn từ 10 – 14 khách, phụ thu: 5.000.000 VNĐ/khách
-    Qúy khách vẫn có thể đăng ký tour với số lượng ít nhất 01 khách, tuy nhiên giá tour và chương trình tham quan có thể sẽ thay đổi theo tình hình thực tế. 
-    Trình tự các điểm tham quan trong chương trình có thể thay đổi tùy vào các yếu tố khách quan: thời tiết, giao thông, xe cộ,... nhưng vẫn đảm bảo các điểm trong chương trình
-    Trong trường hợp đoàn đã khởi hành, vì bất kỳ lý do gì mà Quý khách tham dự tour tách đoàn hoặc bỏ dịch vụ thì các khoản chi phí dịch vụ sẽ không được hoàn trả.
-    Vì lý do an ninh và bảo hiểm tại nước sở tại, vì vậy nếu Qúy khách không đặt dịch vụ trước sẽ không được phép lên xe và hưởng dịch vụ tour.



*Công Ty Du Lịch Golden Tours ;*
*Tel: (+848) 3925 3456 - Fax: (+848) 3925 6787*
*Hotline: 0903.798436 – 0903.798437*
*Ad: 233 Nguyen Thi Minh Khai St., Nguyen Cu Trinh Ward, District 1, HCMC*
*Email:  info@goldentours.vn - Website: www.goldentours.vn* 
*Facebook: facebook.com/goldentoursvn.vn*


*Golden Tours Kính Chúc Quý Khách Một Chuyến Du Lịch Vui Vẻ*

----------

